# Avoid updating ps4 system to v9.0 or 9.03!



## 2DSGamerdude (Dec 7, 2021)

hi all, 
um this is just a post that any ps4 users should not be updating their ps4 systems to v9.0 or/and v9.03
as these fw's can cause seroius longterm issues that cannot be fized/patched easily by a fufture fw, maybe they can, but atm
sony has fucked us ps4 users all up for now. 

one way to ensure that your system stays on a stable/working/safe fw is to: 

1) uncheck the "system software update" option in automatic downloads section on my ps4 in settings,
so that your system does not automaticly download the newest FW update currently out there. 

2) if it does, just delete the downloaded file, do not install it to your system. 

3) the system updates (v9.0/v9.03) are not safe to use have on your system, as they can cuase these things to happen after fw install:

- Brick ps4 system (does not work properly, won't boot up)
- super slow/lagging issues (on all models) ps4 fat/ps4 silm/ps4 pro
- games will not load up or can be played (not cmos bug?) as v9.0 should fix the cmos bug? 
- other issues. 

so, since the newest fw updates for ps4 are so unsafe to use, do not update your system to them.
mine is on 8.50 and it's working fine, and i will keep it that way until sony relaes a fw that does not do the above issues to a ps4 system, 

a working system is way batter, 100x times batter than a non working one (bricked). 

i dunno way sony is doing this to ps4 users specificly, but they pretty much suck on fixing the fw's to fully safe/stable working ones for ps4 users. 

maybe sony did this to cause ps4 users to buy ps5's instead and ditch their ps4 units?


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 7, 2021)

This happened before with various firmwares bricking bd drives and causing boot loops. They don’t do it on purpose, but it’s annoying. 

Is there a wave of bricks then? I mean a staggering statistic of numbers of consoles that are bricking? Or is it the odd one or two reported?


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Dec 7, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> This happened before with various firmwares bricking bd drives and causing boot loops. They don’t do it on purpose, but it’s annoying.
> 
> Is there a wave of bricks then? I mean a staggering statistic of numbers of consoles that are bricking? Or is it the odd one or two reported?



i dunno, it seems to be alot of users reporting issues with v9.0. not sure about v.9.03,
but it can't be any better than what v9.0 does  .

im not updating my ps4 to these fw's, so i can have a working system, it's way better than a non working one. 

tho, if you don't have the latest fw, you can't use psn or update/sync tropfies, but it's a minor/small con compraied to the big con that is what v9.0-9.02 does to the ps4 systems, it seems. 

bd drives bricking and boot loops?  woo, ps4 updates really suck then and now it ssems.


----------



## console (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm on 7.55 firmware (for my own legal bought and not want to jailbreak) and still hold for a long time. I heard a lot of people are complain about 9.0 - 9.03 firmware on their PS4 systems. Same with 8.xx firmware affect problems on their PS4 systems.

Look like Sony don't care about people's PS4 system problems cause by 9.xx firmware updates. I not sure if someone make lawsuits against Sony for damage all PS4 systems due to bad or buggy firmware that mess up, bricking them. 

Sony force all people to buy PS5 systems and ditch PS4 systems. It's make me sad to heard about news. I just understand what problems are go on. Then I would be force to buy PS5 system.


----------



## diomerda (Dec 16, 2021)

the last version brick my console, i will NEVER BOUGH A PLAYSTATION CONSOLE AGAIN


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Dec 31, 2021)

console said:


> I'm on 7.55 firmware (for my own legal bought and not want to jailbreak) and still hold for a long time. I heard a lot of people are complain about 9.0 - 9.03 firmware on their PS4 systems. Same with 8.xx firmware affect problems on their PS4 systems.
> 
> Look like Sony don't care about people's PS4 system problems cause by 9.xx firmware updates. I not sure if someone make lawsuits against Sony for damage all PS4 systems due to bad or buggy firmware that mess up, bricking them.
> 
> Sony force all people to buy PS5 systems and ditch PS4 systems. It's make me sad to heard about news. I just understand what problems are go on. Then I would be force to buy PS5 system.


right, im on 8.50 and im not even thinking of updating to 9.0-9.03 beaucse of the serious issues that these fw can cause to the ps4. 

sure, i cannot go into PSN or sync tropies from my system to psn, or use it to get those free KH story so far themes that i have unlocked recently. 

but a small con, the big picture here is that my system still works and plays fine, so im ok. updating it to 9.0-9.03 would be bad as i dunno what might/not happen to my ps4 system, and i do not wnat a non working, bircked ystem that has issues.


----------



## Panzer_Baboon (Dec 31, 2021)

These sorts of things happen with all devices these days. I updated a TV this morning that has Android TV as an OS that I haven't turned on in 10 months. It took 20 minutes to upgrade and I thought it was dead when it took almost another 20 minutes to start from a black screen. This is how things are these days. I didn't update a router with security flaws for months out of fears that it will break or break settings for my set top boxes that are very hard to configure without using the router that the ISP provides.

I didn't turn on my Pro for over 2 months worried about people saying the 9.00 update bricked their console. I worried needlessly as usual. I go through my routine of removing any disk in the console, making sure I'm using the stock theme, remove any USB devices, etc. and proceed to update. It doesn't restart very quickly. I always panic when it sits there a long time being turned off. It comes back to life and after less than a minute, everything is fine once again. I wonder how many people panic during this time and do something to the console when they shouldn't touch it at all?

3 days later, the 9.03 update comes out. Do I update? No, too worried about what people post online to attempt it. Luckily, this time there was a reward for having the unwarranted fear of updating the console.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 31, 2021)

I updated my Pro from 8.52 to 9.00 via the Safe Mode manually with a USB. All went A-OK.

It still felt a bit "scary" in case it'd update itself somehow.


----------



## Demix (Jan 1, 2022)

How are people bricking on 9.0/9.03? I always do the offline method with usb recovery and never even heard of these "updating" issues


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 1, 2022)

Demix said:


> How are people bricking on 9.0/9.03? I always do the offline method with usb recovery and never even heard of these "updating" issues


Most folks don't do that and PS Plus users get the "free" feature of updating automatically (possibly free users now too) so if it happens, it's real unfortunate.

I don't remember when I updated my PS4 Slim to 9.00 or if it was automatic. I left it unused for months.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 1, 2022)

My console updated from 8.0 to dead.


----------



## jdexo1 (Jan 3, 2022)

For what it's worth, I personally updated my old base ps4 running on 8.03 to the retail 9.00 normally. Haven't even heard of this issue


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jan 3, 2022)

You cannot brick a ps4 just from updating unless "You" interfered the updating process. Bricking happens when the user screws up or tampers with something they do not understand. All this thread has done is created fearmongering 9.0 is totally fine. If you go to 9.03 that just means you cannot jailbreak your ps4


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Jan 3, 2022)

Updated my launch model just fine. Never had any issues when it comes to updating software


----------



## skarama (Jan 9, 2022)

MasterJ360 said:


> You cannot brick a ps4 just from updating unless "You" interfered the updating process. Bricking happens when the user screws up or tampers with something they do not understand. All this thread has done is created fearmongering 9.0 is totally fine. If you go to 9.03 that just means you cannot jailbreak your ps4


Well I can confirm, it does brick it and I've done exactly 0 "interfering". My network features were disabled on 9.0 and I was forced to do the 9.03 update. The second I launched the process it goes to Error SU-30676-2, with very little explanation as to what to do about it. I've since tried running the update multiple times, deleting notifs and downloads, I've gone into safemode to try the USB update, I've done a full reinstall of the PS, and all I achieved was deleting my profile, settings and games. Now I can't play a single game because I can't connect my user (network feature) without updating, which of course, fails every single time. I've then bought a whole new disk, replaced it, downloaded the PS OS file from playstation file, same freaking error. My PS4 is now completely useless because of this update.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 9, 2022)

restoring the system didn't fix it?
I've read that the only fix was a restoration (and losing the profiles, savegames, screeshots etc.)
Sorry it didn't help 

I'm also keeping my console on 8.50 waiting for a fix, but it's taking its time...
9.0 was in September, 9.3 in December.
Sony is aware of it, as they (over twitter's official) ask the users to send the console back, but the warranty is over for years...you have to pay for a repair.
but they never acknowledged the problem, they only ask users to send the console.

When I read about the issue with 9.0, it was supposed to be happening if the HDD has issues (bad sectors, etc.), or BD reader issue. But it's maybe something else as you replaced your drive. I suppose your disc drive worked fine before too ?
Someone said he plugged his drive in someone else console, updated, put it back, and it worked (here)

it was also discussed here too :
https://gbatemp.net/threads/ps4-firmware-update-v9-0-bricks-consoles.594325/

and on reddit


----------



## spoggi (Jan 9, 2022)

I have been on 9.0 for a month and had no problems so far 
and if i do i just buy a new ps4. Problem solved


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 9, 2022)

Been on 9.00 since the day the JB came out, no issues at all for me so far either. If i do get any issues then i guess i might then have a reason to open the PS5 i have sitting here


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Jan 9, 2022)

No problem here since updating to 9.00 for the stable exploit. Day one launch model also


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jan 9, 2022)

skarama said:


> Well I can confirm, it does brick it and I've done exactly 0 "interfering". My network features were disabled on 9.0 and I was forced to do the 9.03 update. The second I launched the process it goes to Error SU-30676-2, with very little explanation as to what to do about it. I've since tried running the update multiple times, deleting notifs and downloads, I've gone into safemode to try the USB update, I've done a full reinstall of the PS, and all I achieved was deleting my profile, settings and games. Now I can't play a single game because I can't connect my user (network feature) without updating, which of course, fails every single time. I've then bought a whole new disk, replaced it, downloaded the PS OS file from playstation file, same freaking error. My PS4 is now completely useless because of this update.


Sounds like a bad HDD or theres something else going on with that PS4 especially if it had a history of problems thats not being explained here. A brick means that the PS4 wont turn on period, yours is still very much functional if it can make it to the homescreen.


----------



## Rat.2 (Jan 9, 2022)

I had issues on 7.55, very unstable and painful jailbreak, I lost all my data and had to reinitialize the system once
But I haven't had any problems on 9.00, been using it since I learned of the jailbreak, I have been backing up my saves regularly just in case but I am really not concerned about it, and if something does go wrong again like on 7.55 then I highly doubt I would need to do more than a full restore then reinstall my packages and saves


----------



## viper3344 (Jan 10, 2022)

Rock solid 9.0 here.  I don’t even see any reports anywhere or 9.0 being an issue.

Google turns up nothing on fw9.0 being an issue at all.  Crying wolf??

***. So I did look at some forums and dug through Reddit…. Honestly it seems that the folks having the issue just had bad hdds and the update was the straw that broke the camels backs.   If 9.0 was a system killer the media would be all over it so yeah, I would say this is just an alarmist post over nothing really


----------



## MsDarkside55 (Jan 26, 2022)

2DSGamerdude said:


> hi all,
> um this is just a post that any ps4 users should not be updating their ps4 systems to v9.0 or/and v9.03
> as these fw's can cause seroius longterm issues that cannot be fized/patched easily by a fufture fw, maybe they can, but atm
> sony has fucked us ps4 users all up for now.
> ...


But if im in the continuous Safe mode loop for update 9.03, how do i downgrade it to a different working patch update? Ive tried everything instead of completely wiping my ps4, which i dont want to do. The problem occurred today when i had to unplug everything including my ps4 that was in rest mode to help my dad charge his car battery. What do i do?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jan 26, 2022)

MsDarkside55 said:


> But if im in the continuous Safe mode loop for update 9.03, how do i downgrade it to a different working patch update? Ive tried everything instead of completely wiping my ps4, which i dont want to do. The problem occurred today when i had to unplug everything including my ps4 that was in rest mode to help my dad charge his car battery. What do i do?


For starters you cant ever downgrade your basically stuck on 9.03 no matter what you do.


----------



## SapphireExile (Jan 30, 2022)

2DSGamerdude said:


> hi all,
> um this is just a post that any ps4 users should not be updating their ps4 systems to v9.0 or/and v9.03
> as these fw's can cause seroius longterm issues that cannot be fized/patched easily by a fufture fw, maybe they can, but atm
> sony has fucked us ps4 users all up for now.
> ...


Updated from 7.55 to 9.0 with 0 issues. Exploit is more stable, webkit is more stable. Haven't even seen a single actual brick related to updating, just people being stupid and tampering with parts of the OS they shouldn't be.


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Feb 2, 2022)

MasterJ360 said:


> For starters you cant ever downgrade your basically stuck on 9.03 no matter what you do.


he can sell it to ebay and buy the 9.0 or 5.05 version


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 10, 2022)

SapphireExile said:


> Updated from 7.55 to 9.0 with 0 issues. Exploit is more stable, webkit is more stable. Haven't even seen a single actual brick related to updating, just people being stupid and tampering with parts of the OS they shouldn't be.


so, what i don't get is, if you update to v9.0 or v9.03, will the ps4 system work perfectly fine like bfore or will these FW's introduce seroius system breaking issues like some ppl have reported to have had?

im not updating to v9.0/03 to avoid any of these issues on my ps4, im on v7.50 atm.

i might have to update my ps4 system to v9.03 or the newest FW by then (in march 18th),
when Stranger's Paradise Final Fantasy Orgins comes out on ps4 that i will buy and play on my system, so if it has some sort of DLC pass (season) or theme or such to DL from PSN, i might have to update to the lastest FW in order to even access psn to get said content for said game (if it is avlable by then). 
but by then, sony might have pushed out a newer FW past v9.03 that i'll be problem prone free?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 10, 2022)

2DSGamerdude said:


> so, what i don't get is, if you update to v9.0 or v9.03, will the ps4 system work perfectly fine like bfore or will these FW's introduce seroius system breaking issues like some ppl have reported to have had?
> 
> im not updating to v9.0/03 to avoid any of these issues on my ps4, im on v7.50 atm.
> 
> ...


Nobody is having issues that would prevent your play on the ps4. There are a very few folks who had an installation problem, but that can be caused by multiple things. Bad HDD, disruptive installation, or a 2nd hand ps4 with issues. 9.0 is the latest current Jailbreak FW which is why its best for you to update to that b/c its extremely stable more so than 5.05.
 9.03 is pointless to be on b/c it has no exploit anyway.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 10, 2022)

MasterJ360 said:


> Nobody is having issues that would prevent your play on the ps4. There are a very few folks who had an installation problem, but that can be caused by multiple things. Bad HDD, disruptive installation, or a 2nd hand ps4 with issues. 9.0 is the latest current Jailbreak FW which is why its best for you to update to that b/c its extremely stable more so than 5.05.
> 9.03 is pointless to be on b/c it has no exploit anyway.


i see, okay when Stranger's Paradise Final Fantasy Orgins comes out on ps4 i'll update my system then o get on psn for any dlc etc.
my ps4 is legit non cfw on it, maybe if i had a ps5 system and trnasfered all my stuff (profile/saves/game data) over there,
i might have added cfw on my ps4, but atm it is non-cfw'd.


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 10, 2022)

2DSGamerdude said:


> so, what i don't get is, if you update to v9.0 or v9.03, will the ps4 system work perfectly fine like bfore or will these FW's introduce seroius system breaking issues like some ppl have reported to have had?



I did experience lag when I updated my PS4 to 9.00, some people did bricked their unit based on report.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 10, 2022)

2DSGamerdude said:


> i see, okay when Stranger's Paradise Final Fantasy Orgins comes out on ps4 i'll update my system then o get on psn for any dlc etc.
> my ps4 is legit non cfw on it, maybe if i had a ps5 system and trnasfered all my stuff (profile/saves/game data) over there,
> i might have added cfw on my ps4, but atm it is non-cfw'd.


Ah well its up to you, you could get the game for free with a cfw ps4 to be honest. But if you plan to get a ps5 might wanna try to get your hands on it since the webkit is exploited which means the ps5 is almost fully exploited for cfw.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 10, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> I did experience lag when I updated my PS4 to 9.00, some people did bricked their unit based on report.


oh, i see  okay i'll keep that in mind, hopefully but mrach 18th sony will have rolled out a new better FW. i hope.



MasterJ360 said:


> Ah well its up to you, you could get the game for free with a cfw ps4 to be honest. But if you plan to get a ps5 might wanna try to get your hands on it since the webkit is exploited which means the ps5 is almost fully exploited for cfw.


yeah, i'd dothat, but.. finding/getting a ps5 that is disk basied, is harder than finding a swtich oled.
and super exp like above 300euros. lol
that's almost all the money i need for all my new game for this year.

i hope the v9.03 update for ps4 is safe to go to in march 18th or if sony brings out a newer fw.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 10, 2022)

remove this post


----------



## LazyCarpenterfromCanada (Mar 4, 2022)

2DSGamerdude said:


> i dunno, it seems to be alot of users reporting issues with v9.0. not sure about v.9.03,
> but it can't be any better than what v9.0 does  .
> 
> im not updating my ps4 to these fw's, so i can have a working system, it's way better than a non working one.
> ...


I have this issue. I’ve had my PlayStation 4 since the beginning and I’ve never had any problems and now even after choosing option seven in safe mode and reinstalling the system software as well as providing the current system software and a USB device, any game I download and try to play within 15 minutes it tells me the game is either unuseable and is corrupted or I am unable to start the game altogether. It is infuriating!


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Mar 6, 2022)

LazyCarpenterfromCanada said:


> I have this issue. I’ve had my PlayStation 4 since the beginning and I’ve never had any problems and now even after choosing option seven in safe mode and reinstalling the system software as well as providing the current system software and a USB device, any game I download and try to play within 15 minutes it tells me the game is either unuseable and is corrupted or I am unable to start the game altogether. It is infuriating!



um, yeah i recently updated my fat ps4 system from v8.50 -> v9.04 using safe mode method via USB.
it worked great, my ps4 restarted fine and booted up great after the firmware update install on usb. 

but first, i backed up all my game saves & any captures (photos/videos) to my usb stick just in case of any issues,
i've not tried loading/playing any games since updating to v9.04, but i hope all is good/will work like on v8.50?

i think that updating the ps4 via safemode on usb is the best way to avoid any issues/bricks as it can't be corrupted or stopped half way like on wifi for example. 

i just hope i can play games like before since stranger's paradise ffO is coming to ps4 on the 18th,
it'll be one "kickass" of a game indeed  if not for the memes it has made already! (Lipbizkit, buttrock, bullshit).


----------



## nikeymikey (Mar 8, 2022)

2DSGamerdude said:


> remove this post


Remove this whole thread


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Mar 22, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Remove this whole thread



Eh, no!
well... actually not really, let me explain why this isn't the case here, specificly:

This "thread" i made had the info/tips for not updating/avoiding versions 9.0/9.03 which are problematic for some ps4 users,

v9.04 however is problematicly free of any issues that the prevoius versions had,
i know this for a fact as i updated my FAT ps4 system from v8.50 - v9.04 recently via Safe Mode (using the update file) in USB mode, and all went fine, my ps4 works great with 0% issues (no frezze/lag/slowdowns/game lockups or no games playing)  .

plus, this "thread", my dude has gotten 9K views & 35 replies since i posted it from december 21st, 2021!
so, that alone says something, plus all the info here might be of use to someone browsing the temp for future info, 
so it is good/best for this thread to remain here, so as to help/adive someone who might have any such issues in the future. 

normally, the thread would have been removed if it were deemed as garbiage, but this one has some good info in it, so it'll stay here.


----------



## nikeymikey (Mar 22, 2022)

2DSGamerdude said:


> Eh, no!
> well... actually not really, let me explain why this isn't the case here, specificly:
> 
> This "thread" i made had the info/tips for not updating/avoiding versions 9.0/9.03 which are problematic for some ps4 users,
> ...


Dude. 

Thanks for the unneeded explanation  

Anyhow, here is my rebuttal to your outburst....

Since the latest JB release many many many people have updated their system to 9.0, myself included and have not had any of the problems you mention. 

A lot of your "35 replies" are people telling you they have done exactly that and had no issues. I'm not saying that there wasn't a few isolated issues but as mentioned in the thread most of those were down to faulty hardware. I myself have reinitialised my ps4 a couple of times recently while experimenting with 16gb of storage (didn't end well but that's a different story) and have reinstalled the 9.0 fw at least twice, again with zero issues. 


Besides all the above, did I actually expect the thread to be closed after my original comment?  

OF COURSE NOT, i'm not 12 ffs. /s


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Mar 27, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Dude.
> 
> Thanks for the unneeded explanation
> 
> ...



right, sorry about that, i thought all those replies were for issues ppl had with the bad updates, 
um then maybe this thread should be delted. i'll see if i can report it & have it removed completely.


----------

